# Best Rums Under $30



## BeerDefender

I got so much insight from the whiskey, scotch, and bourbon thread that I just *had* to start one for rum. I've been looking to expand my horizons and I'm already pretty well versed with vodka. I imagine a nice glass of rum would go well with a cigar on a hot summer day. It also seems that very few bars around here carry anything better than Bacardi (yuck!), so it's difficult to try new brands. 

So, lets hear it guys, what're your choices for the best rums under $30?

:al


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cruzan 2 yr is 9.50 at the store and worth every penny....


----------



## poker

:tuHC7


----------



## BeerDefender

jmcrawf1 said:


> Cruzan 2 yr is 9.50 at the store and worth every penny....


Wow, that's cheap! What's it taste like? Anything like cheap Bacardi?

What's HC7 sell for?


----------



## jmcrawf1

Joey Link said:


> Wow, that's cheap! What's it taste like? Anything like cheap Bacardi?
> 
> What's HC7 sell for?


Noooooo....very smooth. I love it in mojitos


----------



## BeerDefender

Awesome, I'll have to try some. 

And after a bit more research, I see I won't be able to pick up the HC across the street


----------



## Ironfreak

I like Captain Morgan Private Reserve.. (Spiced rum) :tu

(Please don't hit me.. :hn )


----------



## BeerDefender

Ironfreak said:


> I like Captain Morgan Private Reserve.. (Spiced rum) :tu
> 
> (Please don't hit me.. :hn )


It's all good man, a buddy and I used to kill a fifth of Barbarossa chased with Coke every Friday and Saturday for a year or two before we'd go out. Two drinks at the bar equaled the cost of the bottle!


----------



## beamish

appleton estate 12 :tu


----------



## snkbyt

spend another $5 ($35) and pick up a bottle of CENTENARIO XX (Costa Rican) and drink it straight up


----------



## chenvt

snkbyt said:


> spend another $5 ($35) and pick up a bottle of CENTENARIO XX (Costa Rican) and drink it straight up


With the extra 5, Ron Zacapa Cenenario (Guatemalan). I picked up a bottle for the first time and brought it to the counter where the I have a conversation with the owner of the liquor store who has a heavy Russian/Eastern European accent:

"Excellent choice, this is delicious" 
"Really? I've heard good things"
"I like this better than vodka"
"Wow, must be good"


----------



## SMcGregor

Ironfreak said:


> I like Captain Morgan Private Reserve.. (Spiced rum) :tu
> 
> (Please don't hit me.. :hn )


:tpd: Love the stuff!:tu


----------



## Savvy

I believe I might hate you for this thread too :tu



...taking notes...


----------



## BeerDefender

Savvy said:


> I believe I might hate you for this thread too :tu
> 
> ...taking notes...


I knew I was probably making a mistake. I'm about to run to the liquor store


----------



## JPH

beamish said:


> appleton estate 12 :tu


Word.


----------



## boonedoggle

I've not gone wrong with Bacardi 8 Anos!


----------



## Pampero

My handle, Pampero, is also a rum from Venezuela, and it is generally available under $30, and goes well with cigars. Try it; an excellent spirit.

Here's a full list of rums under $30.00 that you can trust:

*El Dorado 12 & 15*. The 15 is one of the best cigar rums you can get, sweet, complex. It's a Demerara style, which refers to the kind of sugar they use in distilling it. Rum drinkers almost universally appreciate El Dorado. The 12 YO is well under $30, and the 15 might be a scosh over.

*Cruzan Single Barrel*, a dry, premium rum I like....a lot! About $25 most places.

*Zacapa 15 Ano*s (the 23 anos is a bit over your $30 budget). Guatamalan rum that defines a certain style, nice with gars. Cocoa and coffee notes, and a lot of vanilla.
*Ron Botran Solara* is another rum in this family, in the money and very nice, as is *Ron Zay*a, which is getting harder to find, but similar to the Zacapa 15 Anos. Prices on Zaya vary all over the map, but if you're in California, Bev Mo usually has it in your price range.

Carib Rums: The aforementioned *Appleton 12* is always good. *Barrilito 3 Star* is a few bucks over, but is, I think, the best rum from Puerto Rico. 
*English Harbor 5* year is good, dry and a bit on the harsh side with good rum flavor. *Mt Gay *XO is good, but usually runs just over $30. It sells for $31 here, a bit more elsewhere. It's the Scotch drinker's rum. Very smooth and sophisticated, a classic.

For less money, *Gosling's Black Seal* is a winner; a rich, flavorful rum from Bermuda. Also, from Haiti, you can try *Barbencourt 8* (five star). The 15 YO is a bit better IMO, but at $38, well over your limit. It's a different style than some of the others.

There's a lot of great rums out there in that $30 range. All the ones I named are respected by rum drinkers everywhere.

But if you're looking for a no-brainer, go with Pampero. I didn't out my handle on that one for nothing!


----------



## BeerDefender

Excellent feedback guys, keep it up!


----------



## smokin5

For the price range (& lower), try:
Mount Gay Eclipse 
Bacardi 8
Myers Dark 

All very good on the rocks with a squeeze of lime.

I'm not a fan of Appleton, too harsh for my tastes.
The Barbancourt 15 year old is excellent, but over your $ range. 
The other lesser years are not up to snuff, too harsh as well.


----------



## yellowgoat

Ironfreak said:


> I like Captain Morgan Private Reserve.. (Spiced rum) :tu
> 
> (Please don't hit me.. :hn )


Good stuff.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Gosling's Black Seal and Pusser's Old Navy Rum.:tu


----------



## Pampero

I forgot to put this in my first post. This is one of the mother links on rum, probably the best rum forum on the web. You can get your education here. There's also a specific section on pairing the leaf with the Demon! CS is by far a fuller and more focused (and bigger) cigar site, but for rum, this is the place for goods information:

http://www.ministryofrum.com/forums/index.php

Cigar and rum pairing:
http://www.ministryofrum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52


----------



## BigVito

chenvt said:


> With the extra 5, Ron Zacapa Cenenario (Guatemalan). I picked up a bottle for the first time and brought it to the counter where the I have a conversation with the owner of the liquor store who has a heavy Russian/Eastern European accent:
> 
> "Excellent choice, this is delicious"
> "Really? I've heard good things"
> "I like this better than vodka"
> "Wow, must be good"


Ron Centenario like snkbyt said hands down wins the BTT :tu


----------



## Fenwick

poker said:


> :tuHC7


I second that suggestion.:tu My favorite sipping rum.

For mixing with Coke, I go with Myers Dark mostly but I've been known to drink Mount Gay Eclipse on occasion with Coke and a lime.


----------



## rrplasencia

Try Rhum Babancourt, they make everything from 5-18 yr blends. It's from haiti and i'd put their 18 yr up against the ron zacapa 23 yr which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Come on?! No ones going to vouch with me that Zaya' melts my FACE like a beast guitar solo from the mad man himself, Deathroned's front man Sam Hastings? Oh ok.. well i guess im a sucker for my own band haha, but come one.. ZAYA ZAYA!
straight up:tu


----------



## Mark C

I'm going to agree with Pampero. He listed a lot of my favorites, but I'm going to do it again 

Ron Pampero Aniversario (gotta love the cool leather pouch)
Cruzan Single Barrel Estate (I pour this for anyone in my home who wants to try 'sipping rum' for the first time)
Ron del Barrilito 3 Star (can be a pain in the ass to find, doesn't exist in MD)
Ron Zacapa 23 (sweet, smooth, easy to drink, not so easy to find)
Cruzan Diamond 5 yr (nearly as good as SBE, but cheaper)
Angostura 1919 (I call it a 'sleeper', doesn't get a lot of press, but I think it's great for the price)

As for the Costa Rican Centenario XX, I'm convinced the only way to get a bottle is to ask a mermaid to take you to the lost city of Atlantis at midnight on a blue moon night in the month of July when Mars and Jupiter cross paths in the constellation of Orion. I can't even find a friggin' website for this stuff, let alone a bottle on a shelf. 

PS - Zaya may soon be discontinued. If there's a bottle on a shelf near you, buy it now. I've been trying to find one in MD for 5 months, I think they're all gone already.


----------



## poker

Mark C said:


> I'm going to agree with Pampero. He listed a lot of my favorites, but I'm going to do it again
> 
> Ron Pampero Aniversario (gotta love the cool leather pouch)
> Cruzan Single Barrel Estate (I pour this for anyone in my home who wants to try 'sipping rum' for the first time)
> Ron del Barrilito 3 Star (can be a pain in the ass to find, doesn't exist in MD)
> Ron Zacapa 23 (sweet, smooth, easy to drink, not so easy to find)
> Cruzan Diamond 5 yr (nearly as good as SBE, but cheaper)
> Angostura 1919 (I call it a 'sleeper', doesn't get a lot of press, but I think it's great for the price)
> 
> *As for the Costa Rican Centenario XX, I'm convinced the only way to get a bottle is to ask a mermaid to take you to the lost city of Atlantis at midnight on a blue moon night in the month of July when Mars and Jupiter cross paths in the constellation of Orion. I can't even find a friggin' website for this stuff, let alone a bottle on a shelf. *
> 
> PS - Zaya may soon be discontinued. If there's a bottle on a shelf near you, buy it now. I've been trying to find one in MD for 5 months, I think they're all gone already.


It must be that conditions are right:tu
http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=166527!4045

Its like the Walmart of liquor. They are a real store thats real big. They wont ship to MD, but Im sure that can be worked around if you really want it.


----------



## jordon

Joey Link said:


> Wow, that's cheap! What's it taste like? Anything like cheap Bacardi?
> 
> What's HC7 sell for?


HC7 is about $30 CAD a bottle.


----------



## RGD

Mark C said:


> . . . .
> PS - Zaya may soon be discontinued. If there's a bottle on a shelf near you, buy it now. I've been trying to find one in MD for 5 months, I think they're all gone already.


You know over here in Virginia we have to buy through the ABC stores - they have it listed on the website - never in the stores - but the manager at the local store said he can order it - it's still in the system and they have it - but would have to order a case, 12 bottles at about $45 each. He still has my name in case he runs across a single bottle or two as I can't foot the bill on a case at the moment.

Ron


----------



## Che

rrplasencia said:


> Try Rhum Babancourt, they make everything from 5-18 yr blends. It's from haiti and i'd put their 18 yr up against the ron zacapa 23 yr which is one of my favorites.


AFAIK the 15 year old Estate... is the eldest common Barbancourt iteration. At least on the US market.


Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Come on?! No ones going to vouch with me that Zaya' melts my FACE like a beast guitar solo from the mad man himself, Deathroned's front man Sam Hastings? Oh ok.. well i guess im a sucker for my own band haha, but come one.. ZAYA ZAYA!
> straight up:tu


As mentioned, I'm pretty sure Zaya is out of commission - at least as we knew it. Best to buy what you need right now (if you can find it).

*EDIT*: Didn't make it as far as yours and Mark's last replies. If you like it and can get it - get it. There hasn't been any official announcement which means it probably still shows up "in the system" in a lot of markets. That doesn't mean when a buyer tries to tap into what lists in the system - that it will be in stock.


----------



## Pampero

I'll respond to a bunch o' comments at once. 

I like Zaya a whole bunch, better than 23 Anos in fact. The ownership/distribution arrangements for the Zacapa family of spirits got changed, and Zaya is made by the Zacapa folks, so that's why it is drying up. 
Hi Time is a great place if you're in California to get not only whatever Zaya they may still have, but also Centenario XX. I have a bottle of that (talk about 
great packaging) and I horde it. 

Ango 1919 is a great, distinctive rum, and like Zaya, I think I've come to like it better than it's more famous and more expensive brother, 1824. It's a bit more refined and subtle. There are hundreds upon hundreds of rum producers in the world, so like cigars, it is a big, slippery slope. 

I have 45 different rums at home, and probably 100 bottles all told, but I want to be clear; I ain't no lush. I drink, as they say, for pleasure, not oblivion. 
Final: Tastes are varied, just like with the sticks, but if you're stuck on Bacardi (or it's owned brands) I think you owe it to yourself to have an adventure and get out and buy some different stuff. Must rum drinkers don't keep too much Bacardi around. It was a great brand 70 years ago when it was made you-know-where, but these days the number of their rums that are really distinguished is pretty thin. Same with Don Q (Puerto Rican rums are generally the lightest and least flavorful, Barrilito excepted) Malibu (OK...I think their stuff is junk) and...uh....the Captain, which is really spiced rum. Nothing wrong with liking this sort of stuff, but nobody can claim it's top shelf. Top shelf....you know....where they keep the good stuff in a bar. Most bars carry crappy selections of rum. 
So you are unofficially encouraged to be adventurous. Like with gars, a lot of the smaller boutique distilleries produce some of the most interesting products. Pampero is a GREAT and widely available intro to high end rum. 
If you like it, Santa Teresa 1796 is another Venezuelan you'll probably like. 
For gars, El Dorado 15 and the Guatemalans (Zaya, Zacapa, Ron Botran) are also real safe bets. If you see a bottle of Matusalem Gran Reserva or Vizcaya, you can try them too. Those are said to be done up in the Cuban style, and they're both very reliable. But to me, the Cuban style is defined by Santiago 11 Anos. It is Cuban rum. 
Standing by for more rum ruckus!


----------



## Che

Lew,

Admittedly I haven't looked right now, but last time I did, HiTime had a warning that they were limiting purchases to (1) bottle of Zaya & they had a disclaimer (if you will) that they are expecting a sizable shipment sometime in late summer to relieve the 1 bottle limit. Which sorta bolsters my belief that "the system" itself is either unaware or at least hasn't alerted even some of the biggest retailers to what's likely around the corner. 

My guess is August or thereabout has been (at least 1 time of year) when HiTime was able to restock Zaya. Since there is no alert out there, I'm sure they are simply giving their normal estimate based on previous instances. 

Which - that's what I was trying to emphasize for RGD - just because something shows up doesn't mean it is available - and the longer you wait the less likely it will be available - if it was to begin with.

A hint that this might have been coming was the anticipated Zacapa XO 25 that was supposed to be on the US market pretty significantly by now - it just seemed to fizzle from discussion as Diageo took on distribution. I understood Diageo to have an option in a couple of years to own, but for now they just hold distribution rights(?)


----------



## Pampero

You're all over this Che. Diego took on distribution with the ownership now a question down the road, The reason people speculate on that is because Diego has a habit of buying up the distillers that they distribute. The Zaya speculation is that since Zaya is a relatively small label, they might blow it off entirely and leave it to someone else to produce, which means....different blend. The best advice is that if you like Zaya, you buy it where you find it now. 
For me, Ron Botran is close enough to Zaya to fill the hole for the time being, so that is a potential substitute. For all I know, Diego feels the same.
Zacapa XO....what's that?:ss


----------



## rizzle

Pampero said:


> I'll respond to a bunch o' comments at once.
> 
> I like Zaya a whole bunch, better than 23 Anos in fact. The ownership/distribution arrangements for the Zacapa family of spirits got changed, and Zaya is made by the Zacapa folks, so that's why it is drying up.
> Hi Time is a great place if you're in California to get not only whatever Zaya they may still have, but also Centenario XX. I have a bottle of that (talk about
> great packaging) and I horde it.
> 
> Ango 1919 is a great, distinctive rum, and like Zaya, I think I've come to like it better than it's more famous and more expensive brother, 1824. It's a bit more refined and subtle. There are hundreds upon hundreds of rum producers in the world, so like cigars, it is a big, slippery slope.
> 
> I have 45 different rums at home, and probably 100 bottles all told, but I want to be clear; I ain't no lush. I drink, as they say, for pleasure, not oblivion.
> Final: Tastes are varied, just like with the sticks, but if you're stuck on Bacardi (or it's owned brands) I think you owe it to yourself to have an adventure and get out and buy some different stuff. Must rum drinkers don't keep too much Bacardi around. It was a great brand 70 years ago when it was made you-know-where, but these days the number of their rums that are really distinguished is pretty thin. Same with Don Q (Puerto Rican rums are generally the lightest and least flavorful, Barrilito excepted) Malibu (OK...I think their stuff is junk) and...uh....the Captain, which is really spiced rum. Nothing wrong with liking this sort of stuff, but nobody can claim it's top shelf. Top shelf....you know....where they keep the good stuff in a bar. Most bars carry crappy selections of rum.
> So you are unofficially encouraged to be adventurous. Like with gars, a lot of the smaller boutique distilleries produce some of the most interesting products. Pampero is a GREAT and widely available intro to high end rum.
> If you like it, *Santa Teresa 1796* is another Venezuelan you'll probably like.
> For gars, El Dorado 15 and the Guatemalans (Zaya, Zacapa, Ron Botran) are also real safe bets. If you see a bottle of Matusalem Gran Reserva or Vizcaya, you can try them too. Those are said to be done up in the Cuban style, and they're both very reliable. But to me, the Cuban style is defined by Santiago 11 Anos. It is Cuban rum.
> Standing by for more rum ruckus!


Pampero,
You seem to know what you are talking about. Lately I decided I wanted some sipping rums and the first one recommended to me was the 1796, which I love. Where do I go from there? In other words, that taste seems to hit my profile nicely. I'm pretty sure I remember the Centenario XX on the shelf where I get my 1796 so I'm thinking that might be next. A friend gave me a bottle of Ron Matuselum Gran Reserva last week that I haven't tried yet but it looks nice. Thoughts?


----------



## tym2relax

Hey Lew, great to see to made it here!! More rum lovers are a great thing indeed.

For those looking for Zaya and are in the So Cal area I saw four bottles at my local Vons for under $30.


----------



## Che

Pampero said:


> You're all over this Che. Diego took on distribution with the ownership now a question down the road, The reason people speculate on that is because Diego has a habit of buying up the distillers that they distribute. The Zaya speculation is that since Zaya is a relatively small label, they might blow it off entirely and leave it to someone else to produce, which means....different blend. The best advice is that if you like Zaya, you buy it where you find it now.
> For me, Ron Botran is close enough to Zaya to fill the hole for the time being, so that is a potential substitute. For all I know, Diego feels the same.
> Zacapa XO....what's that?:ss


Which, you hint at another point I meant to, but didn't lay out.

First of all I'm guessing (that much should be made clear in advance, before someone goes out and hires a barge or throws a trash can through some merchants window to loot a couple of bottles of rum - based on the speculation of this one lunatic). Now that we've got that out of the way...

In part I believe the lack of warning / discussion could more or less be a grace period to sort things out. Perhaps Zaya will forge on in name with rum purchased from a different supply source. But that almost certainly means we will taste some difference. Given it's current high regards with many, one can appreciate how it could be disadvantageous to make its imminent 
conclusion known - especially if there is any intention to maintain the brand past its original sourcing conclusion.

By that I mean - if it's announced it's becoming an all new sourced product that invites back original skepticism of first time buyers & new market entry. You also invite those who won't like it just because they prefer the older version of everything ~ no matter what.

And... if in fact the RonZ XO stalled as a result of Diageo's new influence, it might make logistical sense to not take your favorite Botran iterations for granted. Jus' sayin.:ms

_Take with a grain of salt_, of course.


----------



## RGD

Chè said:


> . . .
> Which - that's what I was trying to emphasize for RGD - just because something shows up doesn't mean it is available - and the longer you wait the less likely it will be available - if it was to begin with. . .


Yep - and that's normally my outlook on most things - except the guy called and asked - where they told him yes - but only by the case. I've actually been checking in with various ABC stores for the past year trying to catch a bottle. Although they are all state owned stores - different stores carry different stock. For example the store closest to me only has about 10 feet of aisle space for Rum - whereas the store a few miles away has roughly 25 feet of space.

Anyway - I may just have to resort to mail order to get some of the brands I want to try due to just not available here in state.

Ron


----------



## Pampero

Rizzle, you'd probably like the Centenario XX if you took a shine to the SR, but I do prefer the Santa Rosa. Certainly a simple matter of taste, and not quality. XX has all the stuff a cigar rum wants though, and it's distinctly high end stuff. The bottle is very cool, here it's at the back towards the right with a leather cap and casing, right under the bow of the ship in the photo. Under $30, (just) most places. Overall, XX is more similar to 1796 than different. I'm fond of Matusalem, and if you scan the photo, you'll see the bottle there. It's a rum probably better suited to lighter to medium bodied cigars. It's a good sipper; drink neat.









The collection has grown since this was taken, and now won't fit on the table. I empty the bottles as fast as I can, but they multiply!

Che, there's only so many bottles I have room for and can afford to keep around, so the natural laws of selection make me subject to exactly the rules you're laying out. There are so many good rums, and like cigars, it's a natural product subject to variation. So I don't sweat it. For instance, I never had a bottle of the "old" Zacapa 23 so I live with the new stuff and don't know any better. Everything's subject to change, including my ability to continue to indulge in these nasty habits! Your point is well made and well taken. Just a couple of speculators chewing the fat!

Hey Tym2Relax! I should have known you'd smell the rum! Here's mud in your eye:tu


----------



## Pampero

RGD said:


> Anyway - I may just have to resort to mail order to get some of the brands I want to try due to just not available here in state.
> 
> Ron


You wouldn't be the first to go down that path. We have the same setup here.


----------



## RGD

Pampero said:


> You wouldn't be the first to go down that path. We have the same setup here.


Yep - it's all on my "get around to it" list - :ss

I don't have quite the collection that you do - nor pictures - below is a list of what I have on hand. I don't count the regular Capt Morgan nor any of the Bacardi - my wife and daughter drink those. My friend Bob and I finished off three bottles the other night that just had a bit left in each one - Havana Club 7yr and crap can't remember the other two. But anyway - here is my meager stock:

10 Cane
Angostura 1919 Rum
Angostura 5 year
Appleton Estate VX
Appleton Extra 12yr
British Navy Pussers Rum
Captain Morgan Private Stock
Cruzan Black Strap Rum
Fernades BL Black Label
Flor De Cana Grand Reserve 7yr
Goslings Black Seal
Havana Club Anejo Blanco
Havana Club Anejo Especial
Mount Gay Eclipse x2 bottles
Pyrat XO Reserve
Reserve Speciale 8 years
Rhum Barbancourt Reserve Speciale 
Ron Matusalem Rum Gran Reserva
Royal Oak Select
Sailor Jerry Spiced (Navy Rum)

Of course my want list is twice that size - 

Ron


----------



## travclem

I like Baccardi Superior myself... Maybe I'm just not an expirienced Rum afficianado.


----------



## Che

travclem said:


> Maybe I'm just not an expirienced Rum afficianado.


Nonsense. My thinking is there's no such thing.

Although I do sort of envy those who like certain things I can't get myself to imbibe or have long outgrown - especially when it's something either dirt cheap & / or as readily available as fresh air.


----------



## Pampero

travclem said:


> I like Baccardi Superior myself... Maybe I'm just not an expirienced Rum afficianado.


And I'd agree with Che. One need never apologize for one's tastes, unless it includes necrophilia!

Taste evolves, in any case especially with exposure. Speaking of gentle pastimes like rum and stogies, I've found over the years that like most people, as I've experienced more and different types of flavors, there's been a natural evolution to those I perceive have more complex and frequently, more robust notes, but I sure have enjoyed the journey and in these matters there's no place for snobbery. I'm laying out my rum stuff because as a newbie, it's something I can give without too much fear that it _*isn't*_ new. I'd hate to think my first posts were blindly repetitive versions of stuff that's been here before. Anyway, I want to share my notion that if you're going to drink spirits with cigars, rum's a natural because it's built on the same islands and places as the cigars are.

An experiment for contemplation: drink Nic rum with Nic cigars, Dominican with Dominican cigars, Guatemalan rum with Honduran cigars (are there Guatemalan cigars?) and Jamaican rum with everything else 'cause I don't smoke Jamaican cigars!:ss If you're gonna smoke Habanos, I guess you could try Cuban rum, because you're already breaking the law anyway

But where ever you start or end, it's a good place to be coming from or going to with this hobby!
No magic here; it's all about consumption!


----------



## BillyCigars

Pampero said:


> "...One need never apologize for one's tastes, unless it includes necrophilia!


:r:r:r

Lew, you owe me a new monitor - They're generally unable to handle large amounts of coffee sprayed at them, LOLOL

On topic: I am quite enthused about the road that you're sending me down; looks like the Rum slope is going to be a great journey!


----------



## Pampero

Looking forward to getting together, Bill!


----------



## rizzle

Thanks for the reply Pampero. I'm gonna use your picture as a reference to pick up a few I've been eyeing.:tu


----------



## BigVito

Pampero said:


> Rizzle, you'd probably like the Centenario XX if you took a shine to the SR, but I do prefer the Santa Rosa. Certainly a simple matter of taste, and not quality. XX has all the stuff a cigar rum wants though, and it's distinctly high end stuff. The bottle is very cool, here it's at the back towards the right with a leather cap and casing, right under the bow of the ship in the photo. Under $30, (just) most places. Overall, XX is more similar to 1796 than different. I'm fond of Matusalem, and if you scan the photo, you'll see the bottle there. It's a rum probably better suited to lighter to medium bodied cigars. It's a good sipper; drink neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The collection has grown since this was taken, and now won't fit on the table. I empty the bottles as fast as I can, but they multiply!
> 
> Che, there's only so many bottles I have room for and can afford to keep around, so the natural laws of selection make me subject to exactly the rules you're laying out. There are so many good rums, and like cigars, it's a natural product subject to variation. So I don't sweat it. For instance, I never had a bottle of the "old" Zacapa 23 so I live with the new stuff and don't know any better. Everything's subject to change, including my ability to continue to indulge in these nasty habits! Your point is well made and well taken. Just a couple of speculators chewing the fat!
> 
> Hey Tym2Relax! I should have known you'd smell the rum! Here's mud in your eye:tu


the only rum I need:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

snkbyt said:


> spend another $5 ($35) and pick up a bottle of CENTENARIO XX (Costa Rican) and drink it straight up


This is GREAT rum! I have not been able to find it locally, though.

I can get ZAYA here though (just recently). Life is good...


----------



## BigVito

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is GREAT rum! I have not been able to find it locally, though.
> 
> I can get ZAYA here though (just recently). Life is good...


I can't get it local here either :hn


----------



## texasbadbob

Flor de Cana 4 year old Nicaraguan dark Rum. It's 16.99 at the store I shop. They also make 6 yr., 8, and 12 yr. old. It's much better than Bacardi for less money.


----------



## Che

texasbadbob said:


> Flor de Cana 4 year old Nicaraguan dark Rum. It's 16.99 at the store I shop. They also make 6 yr., 8, and 12 yr. old. It's much better than Bacardi for less money.


Are these new presentations (6yr & 8 yr)?

I'm aware of: 4 year "Gold", 5 year "Black Label", 7 year "Grand Reserve" 12 year "Centenario", 15 year "Centenario 21" and their 18 year "Centenario Gold".


----------



## Pampero

I think he is making reference to the 7 year and younger rums, which are good value for money. The 12 and 18 are both nice rums, but not usually available for less than $30, especially the 18. The year Grand Reserva is the least expensive rum in the line that I think could reasonably be considered for sipping with a cigar.


----------



## willybonk-cl

Awesome! i'll look into some of these next time, they're pretty cheap. Thanks


----------



## BeerDefender

I hope you guys are right about this Zaya, cause I just went way over budget (when you're poor, $36.95 is WAY over budget :ss) to pick up the last bottle at my local liquor store. The guy said it's been there for quite a while and it's the last one as he's having trouble getting more of it. One thing I'm happy about is it's a very nice looking bottle, something that softens the blow when Jenny finds out I just dropped $72.85 on liquor


----------



## tym2relax

Joey Link said:


> I hope you guys are right about this Zaya, cause I just went way over budget (when you're poor, $36.95 is WAY over budget :ss) to pick up the last bottle at my local liquor store. The guy said it's been there for quite a while and it's the last one as he's having trouble getting more of it. One thing I'm happy about is it's a very nice looking bottle, something that softens the blow when Jenny finds out I just dropped $72.85 on liquor


Great rum that Zaya. I have an extra bottle hidden away just in case. Let us know how you like it and what cigar you paired it with. Zaya was my first love and introduction into fine rum and is still tops. Forget about the $$ and Enjoy!!


----------



## Mark C

Joey Link said:


> One thing I'm happy about is it's a very nice looking bottle, something that softens the blow when Jenny finds out I just dropped $72.85 on liquor


Just open the bottle and pour you and your lady a drink or two, that'll soften the blow even better than a pretty bottle!


----------



## Pampero

You did the right thing by yourself Joey. If you don't like it at first, just keep on drinking it until you do!

Have you sucked down that PSD4 yet, Lloyd?
Lew


----------



## tsolomon

I tried the Cruzan Single Barrel last night and I think I found my summer drink. It was smooth and a little sweet, but works well for the hot weather. :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

tsolomon said:


> I tried the Cruzan Single Barrel last night and I think I found my summer drink. It was smooth and a little sweet, but works well for the hot weather. :tu


Man, you're right about that! I find myself going towards the Cruzan Single barrel for those humid nights on the porch....


----------



## tsolomon

The lightning chased us off the porch last night, so we retreated to the garage. I had my first PAM 64 going and I wasn't going to give it up. :r


----------



## tym2relax

Pampero said:


> You did the right thing by yourself Joey. If you don't like it at first, just keep on drinking it until you do!
> 
> Have you sucked down that PSD4 yet, Lloyd?
> Lew


Last night we had some friends over for dinner then broke out the cigars and ED 15.

:ss PSD4 
:ss Monty #2
:ss Monty #1
:ss Gurkha Legend

I did have the PSD4 and it was just awesome, thanks Lew. Timing was great for this gem. Great food, rum, friends and a warm evening to enjoy. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Mark C

jmcrawf1 said:


> Man, you're right about that! I find myself going towards the Cruzan Single barrel for those humid nights on the porch....


Hot + humid = mojito in my book. I need something with a lot of ice to keep my comfortable. Maybe not so good to match with a cigar though. I can see the CSB working pretty well since it's flavorful, but still fairly light at the same time. Might have to try that tonight, it was 85 degrees at 7am this morning, I don't want to imagine what it'll be later.


----------



## Pampero

tym2relax said:


> I did have the PSD4 and it was just awesome, thanks Lew. Timing was great for this gem. Great food, rum, friends and a warm evening to enjoy. That's what it's all about!


Excellent! I was a bit concerned because I have just a few left but I haven't had one myself in a year or so. I was hoping they had retained all their flavor. It sounds like they have. 
I'll enjoy the next one for you! I've been out of Monte 2s for over a year. Have to remedy that at some point. It's good to be back in the hunt and smoking more regularly. What a great pleasure and reward it is.


----------



## RGD

Score! 


Was down in Fredericksburg today waiting to pick up a steel order - which wasn't quite ready - when I noticed an ABC store close by so I stopped in just to see what they had - and there on the shelf sat two bottles of Zaya.

Can we say MINE - 

After casually looking for the past year or so, finally!

Looking forward to popping one of them open this weekend - :ss


Ron


----------



## Savvy

RGD said:


> Score!
> 
> Was down in Fredericksburg today waiting to pick up a steel order - which wasn't quite ready - when I noticed an ABC store close by so I stopped in just to see what they had - and there on the shelf sat two bottles of Zaya.
> 
> Can we say MINE -
> 
> After casually looking for the past year or so, finally!
> 
> Looking forward to popping one of them open this weekend - :ss
> 
> Ron


Just bought some Zaya yesterday after stopping in a local store and seeing some. Couldn't pass it up. Tried a bit of it today, and really enjoyed it. I think your taste buds are in for a surprise. Sweet, complex, and really smooth. It has so many layers of taste. I'm hoping my bottle will last me at least a little while...


----------



## Mark C

RGD said:


> Score!
> 
> Was down in Fredericksburg today waiting to pick up a steel order - which wasn't quite ready - when I noticed an ABC store close by so I stopped in just to see what they had - and there on the shelf sat two bottles of Zaya.
> 
> Can we say MINE -
> 
> After casually looking for the past year or so, finally!
> 
> Looking forward to popping one of them open this weekend - :ss
> 
> Ron


Damnit! My brother in law lives in Frederickburg, I asked him to check the ABC for me a few weeks ago and he said they were all out.  Congrats on your find!


----------



## tym2relax

Great to hear there is still some Zaya out there for those lucky enough to find the remaining stock. If you haven't tried it yet, snag a bottle if you can. You will be glad you did.

I already have my 'stash' but would not hesitate to add another bottle if I see one available. 

If you just got your first bottle, let us know your impressions.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mark C said:


> Hot + humid = mojito in my book. I need something with a lot of ice to keep my comfortable. Maybe not so good to match with a cigar though. I can see the CSB working pretty well since it's flavorful, but still fairly light at the same time. Might have to try that tonight, it was 85 degrees at 7am this morning, I don't want to imagine what it'll be later.


That's what I used the cruzan for.......


----------



## tym2relax

jmcrawf1 said:


> That's what I used the cruzan for.......


I second the use of Cruzan. Their 2yr (now 14 mo) light can't be beat for the price, imo. Try a rum tonic and lime with the Cruzan light. Very tasty...


----------



## Mark C

jmcrawf1 said:


> That's what I used the cruzan for.......


CSB mojito? You've got my attention, that sounds delicious. I just polished off a 750mL Dogfish Head beer, time for mojito!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mark C said:


> CSB mojito? You've got my attention, that sounds delicious. I just polished off a 750mL Dogfish Head beer, time for mojito!


Yes sir and on suggestion from another board I sub Ginger ale for Club soda

VEEERRRRYYYY Tasty!


----------



## Mark C

jmcrawf1 said:


> Yes sir and on suggestion from another board I sub Ginger ale for Club soda
> 
> VEEERRRRYYYY Tasty!


Now there's an idea. With the ginger ale I'll bet you can ditch the sugar/simple syrup and still get a little sweetness.

Turns out I must have polished off my CSB awhile back and never replaced it. I settled for El Dorado 15 w/ the 5 Vegas Limitada you sent me. Believe it or not that cigar pairs very nicely with raw cookie dough and fresh baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## zamco17

Ron Matusalem Clasico is a steal for a 10 year old rum available for bout 20, has a great vanilla finish and is sooo smooth. Also bacardi 8 is an underrated sipping rum.


----------



## RGD

Mark C said:


> Damnit! My brother in law lives in Frederickburg, I asked him to check the ABC for me a few weeks ago and he said they were all out.  Congrats on your find!


Luck of the Irish (finally) in finding those. I'm going to keep looking and if I find anymore I'll snatch it up and PM you in case you are still looking. Funny thing is that it seems every store just keeps what they want to on the shelfs. That store mainly had Bacardi and Morgan - very small inventory I would say.

Ron


----------



## Mark C

zamco17 said:


> Ron Matusalem Clasico is a steal for a 10 year old rum available for bout 20, has a great vanilla finish and is sooo smooth. Also bacardi 8 is an underrated sipping rum.


Had some of that two nights ago. So much vanilla flavor it almost tastes artificial, but I love it! I'll bet that'd be good to use for rum balls.... might be time to whip up a batch...


----------



## doctorcue

I really just started getting into drinking Zaya when I read this thread. Panic set in so I asked the wife to check out a few places on the way home. So when I got home this was waiting for me:










Hopefully I can find some more. Or it is time to load up on the 23 anos!


----------



## tym2relax

doctorcue said:


> I really just started getting into drinking Zaya when I read this thread. Panic set in so I asked the wife to check out a few places on the way home. So when I got home this was waiting for me:
> 
> Hopefully I can find some more. Or it is time to load up on the 23 anos!


You have an awesome wife! Nice to come home to two bottles of Zaya. I went to my local Vons yesterday where they usually had plenty. All gone. Like it was never there.


----------



## justinwb

I cant find zaya around here either


----------



## Narbs

I have to agree with the appleton estate 12 year. Excellent drink!


----------



## jaharr

I just tried an in-store sample of Pyrat (8-40 y/o) rum -- awesome. Incredibly smooth. My wife loved it too. I picked up a 750ml bottle for around $24. Same distillers as Patron.


----------



## n2advnture

Why is everyone who makes rum named Ron?


----------



## TheTraveler

It's been mentioned already but I've got to pipe in on the side of Pusser's Rum. That's my all-time favorite liquor to drink, preferably on the rocks. :tu


----------



## txmatt

I have just started to enjoy Rum when I tried 10 Cane and Orinoco. I figured maybe I should try Cachaca since it is also made from Cane instead of Molasses however maybe you Rum experts can point me in the right direction.. 

The stress of moving and a new job has me enjoying several "night caps" every day to stop my thoughts so I can sleep. Until I get a prescription sleep aid I should throw some good Rum into the rotation with Scotch, Bourbon, Irish, and Gin... :al :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

txmatt said:


> The stress of moving and a new job has me enjoying several "night caps" every day to stop my thoughts so I can sleep. _Until I get a prescription _sleep aid I should throw some good Rum into the rotation with Scotch, Bourbon, Irish, and Gin... :al :tu


With your self medication... why do you need a prescription exactly? 

Just kidding, Matt. Hope things settle down for you soon.


----------



## rizzle

n2advnture said:


> Why is everyone who makes rum named Ron?


 Damn good question. Let me know if you find out.
:r:r


----------



## Che

Because Ron is the Spanish term for "Rum" and... this might be self explanatory but... a lot of rums are produced in countries that are predominantly Spanish speaking.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Mt. Gay Eclipse or Sugar Cane rum with bitter lemon mixer is a summertime treat. Not so much with a cigar though. Makes the end a bit too juicy for my taste.


----------



## epyon26

Bacardi 8, is around 20 a fith in NC. very good.


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> :tuHC7


YOU don't have ANY idea on rum:r Find the Zaya for about $28.00 if your lucky ..if not a buddy can bring a really good one with spider (not slayer) like webbing on it for free :tpd:

Rob


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

I'm a huge Havana Club Blanco Fan if I want it mixed.

Havana Club Reserva, if bought from Cuba tastes amazing straight. Everyone I know likes the 7 year old, but something about the Reserva I just like better.


----------



## rizzle

Chè said:


> Because Ron is the Spanish term for "Rum" and... this might be self explanatory but... a lot of rums are produced in countries that are predominantly Spanish speaking.


See, you learn something new every day. So, Ron Zacapa = Rum of Zacapa, and there isn't anyone named Ron?

:chk


----------



## Che

rizzle said:


> See, you learn something new every day. So, Ron Zacapa = Rum of Zacapa, and there isn't anyone named Ron?
> 
> :chk


I'm sure someone, somewhere is named, Ron. 

But in this case, rum, the spirit, you see "Ron" so much because that word almost always = RUM in the native tongue of the product's origin. Ron Matusalem = (Rum Matusalem).

The French term is Rhum. Haiti has French influence - notice their big boy is *Rhum* Barbancourt? Or Rhum Clement... from the island of Martinique (French again).

Ron Barcelo, Ron Zacapa, Ron Barrilito, Ron Botran. The question you might really be leaning towards is why so many rums bear the word "rum" (in their influential language) to begin their brand name? The practice does seem to be quite a bit more common with the given spirit genre.

I do not know the exact answer. Logically I could guess at (what I think might be some good reasons). The first being that many of the producing regions have their own "shines" and what most in the actual industry would label completely inferior produces that would pollute the 'professional' market. Ron - I would assume is a distinguishing term, at least to some degree.

But if you happen to find a legitimate answer - enlighten me (and perhaps us all).:tu


----------



## rizzle

Chè said:


> I'm sure someone, somewhere is named, Ron.
> 
> But in this case, rum, the spirit, you see "Ron" so much because that word almost always = RUM in the native tongue of the product's origin. Ron Matusalem = (Rum Matusalem).
> 
> The French term is Rhum. Haiti has French influence - notice their big boy is *Rhum* Barbancourt? Or Rhum Clement... from the island of Martinique (French again).
> 
> Ron Barcelo, Ron Zacapa, Ron Barrilito, Ron Botran. The question you might really be leaning towards is why so many rums bear the word "rum" (in their influential language) to begin their brand name? The practice does seem to be quite a bit more common with the given spirit genre.
> 
> I do not know the exact answer. Logically I could guess at (what I think might be some good reasons). The first being that many of the producing regions have their own "shines" and what most in the actual industry would label completely inferior produces that would pollute the 'professional' market. Ron - I would assume is a distinguishing term, at least to some degree.
> 
> But if you happen to find a legitimate answer - *enlighten me* (and perhaps us all).:tu


Oh no, you have enlightened me. I seriously thought all these brands were made by someone with the first name of Ron and wondered how that could be. I feel incredibly stupid now, but that isn't a first either:r Shows you how much foreign language I know.


----------



## pipermacbean

TheTraveler said:


> It's been mentioned already but I've got to pipe in on the side of Pusser's Rum. That's my all-time favorite liquor to drink, preferably on the rocks. :tu


:tpd: Add another tic mark in the Prusser's column for me. And like my learned friend says... on the rocks


----------

